# Stoney Bud 2



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to retire the other thread after the DoubleGum and the Purp Wreck are done. Wanted to give these a fresh thread. I was disappointed that My AK crosses were hermies so what else do you do when you're depressed about killed plants? Start something else! I'm starting 2 Stoney Bud, 2 AfghanixPurple Widow and 2 DJ Short BlueBerryx Chimera GrapefruitxBlueBerry:hubba:. I'm just looking for something pleasing to smell, smoke and look at. These are probably a few of my best options. I may not veg long but i'll do something crazy like use 400 watts in a 3 ftx1 1/2 ft area. Hopefully I can cross the SB with the BB cross. No pics until it gets interesting.


*DJ Shorts BlueBerry*



Can't remember where I found the pic but it sure is a nice pheno.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 20, 2008)

kool be watching


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yet another BBP journal. :aok: Looking foward to watching these babies.  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, it's about time for me to get 2 SB females.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 20, 2008)

*goodluck for females :48:*


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 20, 2008)

ill be watching this thread BBP, keeping a close eye on what people are doing with there stoneybuds as ill be starting mine right after Xmas. good luck, and i hope you get females.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2008)

Two Double Strawberry DieselxGrapefruit/Blueberry. I'm looking forward to some sweet tasting bud:hubba:.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 21, 2008)

*Glad your starting a new journal. Your Stoney Bud 1 started 1/19 08. 6,979 Views and 491 Post WOW!!:holysheep: I think it is time for a new BB journal Everyone sure looks forward to your grows 
You have some very interesting strains that will be a pleasure to see. :aok: 
It will be exciting to see the pictures once you start posting them :bump: 
I took a bunch of all of mine just been busy and lazy to update 
The long veg i did paid off on some of the bushes but the Purple Power and Purple#1 looks like its time to get the thread out and do some tying down before they get out of control @ least on some of the Big Wild Girls branches that are reaching up to those 1000's.:hubba:  *

*  GET THAT MAXIMUM YIELD ​*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 24, 2008)

Everything popped...even my old, white Afghani x Purple Widow beans. 1 Stoneybud and 1 Double Strawberry DxGrapefruit/Blueberry haven't broken soil but I see them starting to. I guess we'll say this is day 1 veg. I'm so excited about  the Grapefruit/Blueberry crosses. I'm searching for a mother plant out of these four strains. Hope I find something special out of 8 beans.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*im sure youll find a beautifull mommy :48:*


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

good luck on this grow.sorry you got some hermies.i hate killin beautiful plants.i'll be watching this one bro.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 24, 2008)

> i hate killin beautiful plants.


Me too. I'm still upset about it but these are getting me over it. In a month the herms will be a distant memory....unless some of these herm.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

i'm hoping for ya bro,no HERMIES.seems the 1st hermie i had was the worst one to have to destroy.it was so fine.and i agree its hard everytime.you put all your love into them and they urn queer,pisses me off.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 24, 2008)

looking forward to seeing some more beauty plants... just like you always grow  

Stoneybud... <sigh> ... out of the beans of that strain that were gifted to me, I only got one female... and that's when the shyte went down with me and I had to get rid of all my plants in the house  , so I never did get that strain... I'm so dissappointed 

oh well...  

I sure do love that purple wreck yer growing... that plant is frig'n beautiful :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

You know I'm watching bbp.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 24, 2008)

> I had to get rid of all my plants in the house


I had to do that before too. I had about 6 diff strains I had to kill. SB happened to be in that bunch.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 24, 2008)

Good luck for ladies! I'll be keeping up with this grow for sure...and that Grapefruit/Blueberry sounds DELICIOUS!!  :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 27, 2008)

Here they are chilling under the 250w hps. I'll have them under a MH soon. They're 4 days old today. 1 StoneyBud just popped today so it's not pictured.


----------



## daf (Nov 27, 2008)

bbp aint it suppose to be mh first then hps


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sure is. My capacitor went out on my MH though. So, while I wait for my capacitor it was either CFL or HPS. HPS won hands down.


----------



## daf (Nov 27, 2008)

cool ill be watching ur grow bbp


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 27, 2008)

green mojo, man ~~~~~~


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2008)

Got them under the MH! This is a 10000k bulb. I want to see what the growth is like.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 28, 2008)

do u mean 10,000K for the spectrum?... (kinda out of it at the moment....)


----------



## IRISH (Nov 28, 2008)

love your grows bbp. as usual, i'll be watching...bb...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2008)

> do u mean 10,000K for the spectrum?


Yes I do.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 28, 2008)

How Much Watts


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

*What light schedule are you running them on??* 

*DO YOU LIKE BLUBERRYS :hubba: :ignore: *
* GET THAT MAXIMIUM YIELD ​*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2008)

> How Much Watts


175w of MH and around 50w of CFL.


> What light schedule are you running them on??


18/6 atm.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 29, 2008)

*i just love cute :baby: but your mature ladies are what im really looking forward too :hubba:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 4, 2008)

I switched from the 10000k to my 6500k. I was getting deformed growth with the 10k. Another thing, I said in an earlier post that I thought 6500k was the best spectrum and I should add the best spectrum that i've _used_. I've never used a 5500k but I am going to order one next week. 5500k(noon sunlight) seems to be the ideal spectrum for vegging. 6500k(daylight) seems to be a close second or maybe even better spectrum. I have no other problems other than the deformities I think are associated with the 10K. I'll post pics in a few days.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey BBP

Good luck and looking good so far.

Wow - 10000k!  That'll burn yer retinas fer shure! 

A lower spectrum probably is a good idea to give the vegging plant what it needs for balance.  I've had great success vegging with a MH in the 4200k range.  Same cycle as yours.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 8, 2008)

These babies are finally starting to pick up on growth. Growing out of the deformities they had. The best looking atm is a dsdxgf/bb and a BBxgf/bb. One of the bbxgf/bb is a runt but it already has dark purple leaves and veins. Looks cool.

Pic 1-Double Strawberry DieselxGrapefruit/Blueberry

Pic 2-BlueberryxGrapefruit/Blueberry

Pic 3-StoneyBud

Pic 4-AfghanixPurple Widow

Pic 5-Group shot

Pic 6-OG KushxAfghan Kush revegging

Pic 7-Purple leaves on the BBxGF/BB


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 8, 2008)

here it comes some massive huge beautiful ladies. *grabs the popcorn* i can't wait to see these babies flowering :hubba: good luck! not that you're going to need it lol.

Dewayne


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2008)

beautiful babes bbp. (say that 3 times fast. now, do it stoned. ).
how long the underside of the leaves stay purple like that on the bbxgf/bb? are they like this throughout veg? GREEN MOJO ...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 9, 2008)

looking good as all of your grows my friend.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 9, 2008)

> not that you're going to need it lol.


Need all I can get.





> are they like this throughout veg?


Not sure. It's my first time running them.





> looking good as all of your grows my friend.


Thank you Andy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2008)

*wow they look great ,,,,very nice :48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

These babies are doing great. I might top a few of the big ones but i'm not doing any LSTing for space reasons. My 65k shot so they've been back under the 10000k for about a week until my new bulb arrives. I took out the CFLs and added a 100w HPS to replace them so they are under 175w MH 10000k and 100w HPS. They actually seem to like it. I have preflowers on one of the AFxPW but I can't make out if it's male or female. Should know in the next week or so.

1.DSDxGF/BB
2.BBxGF/BB
3.AfghanixPurple Widow
4.StoneyBud


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

When these are about 40 days into flower i'll be popping a few moe SBs and some Grape Krush crosses. Heres a few shots of whats in store:hubba:. These are BlueberryxGrape Krush. Pics by Foe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 28, 2008)

The runt is finally taking off. Too bad I dropped her right before this pic was taken. I put the bigger one into flower.

1-The runt still vegging

2&3-The big one flowering


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 28, 2008)

Killed one, it was a he. This one is showing sex but not good enough for me to know if it's male or female. Should know for sure in a few days.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*why is it the males allways look so dam fine  

the girls look fantastic :48:*


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2008)

all looking great bbp..

i believe i can tell the males, from the females before they actually show sex.
i'm talking, from seed. the males are usually the biggest, fastest growing of the lot. seems thier all a darker green color also. this is'nt always true though.
but, it is 90% of the time.

cloning is the only true way to know for absolutely sure though.
very nice, very nice indeed bbp. keep 'em green...bb...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 4, 2009)

*Looking Fantastic as always BBP  *

:holysheep: :ccc: :fly: :bongin: :joint: :48:​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 6, 2009)

Both of the DSDxGF/BB were male. One of the BBxGF/BB was a herm and the other is undetermined. The SB was a fem(95% sure). The AfghanixPW is still undetermined. I'll post pics in a few days.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

man, that bites. good luck on the others being fems'...bb...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 7, 2009)

> man, that bites.


Only if I didn't have more beans.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the only female I got from the GF/BB crosses. This is day one of flower. She's in a 2 gal Hempy, under a 400w HPS. She's being fed Pure Blend Pro. I have hydroton in the res and a soil/coco mix on top.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 13, 2009)

lookin lusciously green.good job


----------



## simo123 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Sup BBP hows da ladies? im sure frantic to see more of your surprises keep up the great work mate *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll update with pics in a day or 2.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*very nice :48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2009)

Haven't updated in a while. I don't have any fat buds growing atm is why. I have quite a few different projects going on. In veg I have 3 Double Berry Krush, 3 Erkle Krush, 2 SweetTooth13, 2 Sweet Berry Punch, 2 StoneyBud clones(finally got a fem), 1 Auto AK, 1 LowRyder2 and 2 OG KushxAfghan Kush clones. In flower I have 1 StoneyBud, 1 BlueTooth and 1 LR2. I have 1 SB clone just showing roots today and 1 Mystery HazexLA Confidential f2 and 1 Bubba Pre98 germing. I love my variety and I think I have most bases covered.

Pic1-Erkle Krush Day 13 veg
Pic2-SweetTooth13 Day 8 veg
Pic3-Sweet Berry Punch Day 8 veg
Pic4-SB clones
Pic5-OGKxAK


I'll post pics of my flowering room ladies and the autos in a couple days.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2009)

These were taken last night. Nice indica growth pattern. I love her so i'm going to clone her like crazy.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 21, 2009)

nice looking plants


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 23, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> These were taken last night. Nice indica growth pattern. I love her so i'm going to clone her like crazy.



Very interesting BBP, can you elaborate a lil more on your hydrotron + soil combination? 

You havent posted in a month, how are things growing?

Cheers,


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 24, 2009)

will keep an eye on it!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

All of my ladies are 2 weeks in and doing great. Sorry for not updating sooner but veg is so boring. These are being grown under a 400w and 250w HPS enhanced spec bulbs. They are in a soil/coco mix of my own. They are being fed Pure Blend nutes. I keep the ph between 6.2 and 6.5.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

This is a blueberry/Grape Krush hybrid made by a friend. It's BlueberryxGrape Krush/Blueberry. No BB smell but a strong musky dank scent.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

This is a hybrid made up of G13/HashplantxGrapefruit/Blueberry. This is another friends cross. I topped her and she grew 3 heads instead of 2. Staying nice and short, vigorous growth.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

Another Grape Krush hybrid. It's UrklexGrape Krush. She's staying short and squat. Big leaves on this girl. I also have a male that i'm considering crossing all of these ladies with:hubba:.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2009)

Theseare clones. The mother hermied because of light leaks. Got that all fixed and a bigger flower room because of it so it worked out well.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 26, 2009)

nice to have sharing friends, eh? .

everything is sizing up nicely now bbp. i like the short, squat, strains for indoors. but outdoors, its on. sativa on.

interesting strains you've got. i'm still watching this. i know the potential here to see something amazing.

that was cool that you got three tops on the g13/hashplant x gf/bb. this is the one that interests me most here...bb...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey BBP, things are lookin pretty dang awesome around your way...you've got a very nice collection of genetics goin imo ...Great Job man , hope ya will be able to drop by my journal after i start it ...so far , so good i guess ...So do you have some autos going at the moment??? i'm gonna try a couple bagseed i guess at first, and then i have 10 autoAKs that's waitin to grow ...just hoping i don't kill 'em  they'll be my first actual known strain  so i wanna make it count... But i can't wait to see how this finishes up ...sorry it's took so long for me to find this mang ...keep it up and keep it GREEN...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 27, 2009)

> do you have some autos going at the moment?


I'm germing 6 Lowryder2xAuto AK47.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 28, 2009)

*BBP
 It is about time you shared some pictures of what you got going on.  
Its always a real pleasure to visit your journals and view your extraordinary assortment of Cannabis.:watchplant: 
I will be looking forward to your next update with those stunning photos.  :aok: *

:bump: :bolt: :bump: :bolt: :bump:​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the leathery look of her leaves. Starting to get frosty at 23 days in.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2009)

I have 2 fems of this. The first four pics are the topped one. The last pics are the single cola. These are also 23 days in.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2009)

This is my fav clone out of 3.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2009)

Recovering after a fan fell on her. She is still very beautiful and pulling through like a champ.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2009)

Had a few problems earlier in veg and stunted her. She's around 5 weeks into veg. Already has a nice coffee scent.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Mar 7, 2009)

Your Gunna Have Some Kill


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 8, 2009)

> Your Gunna Have Some Kill


Thats the plan.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2009)

I forget how old she is. She is somewhere around day 50 veg. This girl loves root room. I had her in a 1 gallon pot and she was rootbound at 8 1/2 inches. Very nice smell on her already. I'm going to put her into flower when she reaches 1 ft.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

as always, nice and green


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2009)

Heres a few shots of what I have flowering atm.

1.OG KushxAfghan Kush
2.Erkle Krush(ErklexGrape Krush)
3.Double Berry Krush(BlueberryxGrapeKrush/Blueberry)
4.StoneyBud
5.SweetTooth13(G13/HashplantxGrapefruit/Bluberry)


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I love the leathery look of her leaves. Starting to get frosty at 23 days in.


 

WOW, she does look VERY NICE!!!....  Really dark green and almost shines like she was doused with botanists oil.....  BEAUTIFUL plant...


I cannot beleive I did not see this journal till now heh,  Everthing is looking great man, Keep it up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2009)

> I cannot beleive I did not see this journal till now heh


i can. I'm a terrible updater.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> i can. I'm a terrible updater.


 
There are certain days of the week I dont really get on....  you probably update on those days and then it gets pushed down the list and I just dont get to it when I do catch up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 10, 2009)

At 58 days into flower. In this order-

OG KushxAfghan Kush
StoneyBud
SweetTooth13
Double Berry Krush
Erkle Krush


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2009)

My best smelling female. Smells like pineapples with peach undertones. A Krip Keeper cross, G13/HashplantxGrapefruit/Blueberry.


----------



## Waspfire (Apr 16, 2009)

the shot of the double beryy kush is mouth watering:hubba: 
great job BBP


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2009)

I think I said this was BlueberryxGrape Krush/Blueberry but it's really BB/GKxGK. She's starting to purple up nice. An AbNormal hyb.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2009)

Getting nice and frosty. The lemon diesel scent is overpowering atm.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2009)

This is another AbNormal hyb. Erkle(PErkle)xGrape Krush. She also smells super fruity. Last pic is a shot of the high tech flower room. Just switched over to a 10k MH for the last few weeks of flower.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2009)

Black Rose
Bubba Kush
Purple #1
Purple Power
Twilight
Purple Rhino
Blue Moonshine crosses, mystery beans
OG KushxAfghan Kush
Cali O
Ducksfoot(for outdoors)


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey BBP , things are lookin' fine as ever your way ...I'm drooling over that SweetTooth and BerryKrush , and as always the great StoneyBud  ... About how tall are the ladies in the 'high tech flower room ??? And do you usually switch to MH for flower, or is this first time trying ??? And if so, ya ever do MH all the way through ??? But it's nice to see some SB back in flower again ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN  B ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2009)

> About how tall are the ladies in the 'high tech flower room ???


:laugh:They are anywhere from 1 ft to around 4.





> do you usually switch to MH for flower, or is this first time trying ???


This is my first time. I just want to see how they do under it.





> ya ever do MH all the way through ???


No. I've done HPS the whole way through but never just MH. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 18, 2009)

Bombbudpuffa, I'm mighty impressed!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

They are Truley  mouthwatering ,,eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

nice calyxs on the DBK. looks like you could role a joint with one spike!


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

Dude how the heck do you keep up with all those strains at once? I think I would get so stoned that I may get my wires crossed from time to time and confuse some strains characteristics for another. It's kind of like surfing through 5000 channels and trying to remember the first 2 or 3 really good shows out of the 65 interesting ones. =)

Freakin' amazing man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2009)

> Dude how the heck do you keep up with all those strains at once?


I get attached to them. Not to mention, they all have something special or different about them.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 20, 2009)

BBP, to grow so many strains - may I ask:  do you sell, or is this all personal use?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2009)

All personal. I don't make a penny from my grows. I do smoke a lot of weed though:hubba: .


----------



## Vegs (Apr 20, 2009)

> I do smoke a lot of weed though



Amen to hassel free dope! I can kill an ounce every 3 weeks easy.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey hope ya had a great 4/20 BBP ...Just thought i'd drop by and check ye' lady's out again  Never once am i let down ...:bong: hope today's treated ya right :bongin:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm good Toker. Had a great 420. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 21, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> All personal. I don't make a penny from my grows. I do smoke a lot of weed though:hubba: .


 
No kidding!   

I wish I had lots of weed to smoke.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful buds! I would love to live next door. The aroma must be heavenly.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes indeed great buds you've got going their.  Interesting to see the MH in their, you'll have to let us know if you see any difference going with that over HPS through the end.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2009)

> you'll have to let us know if you see any difference going with that over HPS through the end.


So far I don't notice any big diff. The plants are flowering like they are still under HPS.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 22, 2009)

I wonder if you would notice more of a difference if you had them under MH through all of flowering?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2009)

Idk. I'm considering running 1 400w HPS and 1 400w MH this next run.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 24, 2009)

damn, just caught up reading this thread. all i have to say is, epic! haha, i wish i could sample test all of your wonderful strains.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> This is another AbNormal hyb. Erkle(PErkle)xGrape Krush. She also smells super fruity. Last pic is a shot of the high tech flower room. Just switched over to a 10k MH for the last few weeks of flower.


 
10K, isn't that aquarium temp bulbs?  BBP you should try one of those duel arc bulbs they are selling now. I know how you like to experiment with different lighting. I would love to see a clone run using just the hps, then mh, and then one final run using the new EYE super blue hps bulb.:hubba: Then people would be able to see if it is all hype or science. If it were safe (TCVG always cracks me up with his brazeness)I would buy you the bulb just to see.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Apr 24, 2009)

All I have to say is wow.

I got cotton mouth just flipping
through this journal. Maybe a little
foaming on top of it all. :bongin:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

...and puff what ever became of those Purple Widow crosses? I got a 0% germ rate from the beans I got. If I were you (if you got you Purple Power from Nirvana lately) 
I would throw them into flower immediately. I just did a run of them and even from 10 inch clones, I still ended up with 5 footers with long spreading branches. I couldn't get them to turn purple even with a day/night thermostat getting my temps into the mid 50's at night and a full line of organics to bring on those colors. I emailed Nirvana about the airy fox tailing, but all they said was not every plant will show the characteristics they describe (all of mine were not as described even the males). I gave it a so so as far as genetics. There is now way they could ever finish outdoors in the dutch season (unless it's a greenhouse) It would be a monster outdoors but they take at least 12-14 weeks to mature enough to take them at 30/70 amber/cloudy. Big strong stems though, you will need a hack saw to cut them down, now if only the branches kept the strength of the base it would be much easier to maintain. Normally I would just trim the branches off but these usually produce long buds that take up the whole branch. I have one clone left that I will put outside this year just for shits (excuse the phrase mods) and giggles. It will be hard to hide though. Good Luck on the purple #1. I was not to all impressed. They did have purple hues throughout the flower but nothing that held color through curing, more like light pink. Smoke was horrible, not the stone part, just the actual smoke itself was rough and left a dirt taste in your mouth, which is hard to do considering I use aero. They are really susceptible to mites, I just battled them for 7 months and finally won, but these were the last plants for them to keep a hold of. Yield, so, so with really no branching. Not worth space if you ask me, but they do finish in 7 weeks, after that they start popping nanners. I have a feeling DP has got there fem stuff contaminating their solid genetics. There strawberry cough was decent but the buds were not as dense as I would like and they take more like 11 weeks to finish, not one nanner though and I let one go almost 13 weeks (just to see) to the point it was basically done eating itself and was about to die. Definitely a space hog though, for the amount of stretch (3-4 times) and even with pre-flower pruning they still shoot branches with branches everywhere. Eitherway god luck and I will take a pic of these Purple Powers so you can see what to expect. Purple mojo


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 24, 2009)

> 10K, isn't that aquarium temp bulbs?


Sure is BL. It's supposed to bring out colors and increase resin production in the last couple weeks of flower.





> what ever became of those Purple Widow crosses?


I still have them.





> I got a 0% germ rate from the beans I got.


Which cross did you have?





> if you got you Purple Power from Nirvana


My PP is a very slow vegger. Shes a lil over a month old and about 7 inches tall. Not impressed so far.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 24, 2009)

whats up bbp got any nugg pics


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> My PP is a very slow vegger. Shes a lil over a month old and about 7 inches tall. Not impressed so far.


 
wait until you flip her to 12/12. :hubba:

the PW was the De Sjamaan Seeds


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 24, 2009)

> whats up bbp got any nugg pics


Gimme a minute.


> wait until you flip her to 12/12


That will probably be today, my friend. I need more room in the veg cab so some stuff has to go.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 24, 2009)

First 2 pics are StoneyBud, the last 2 are SweetTooth13, taken yesterday


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 24, 2009)

:ccc: very nice


----------



## smokeytheherb (Apr 25, 2009)

All of that bud looks amazing as always man and I am curious to know if you use any sucanat or sweet in your grows or have any experience with them?? I read it in a High Times article and the writer made it sound very effective in increasing taste and growth but I haven't been able to find any other feedback on the products.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2009)

> I am curious to know if you use any sucanat or sweet in your grows or have any experience with them??


I've used all sorts of carb additives. Imo, they are all crap, molasses included. Now I just use Pure Blend Pro, Original Pure Blend, Protekt and CalMag every other watering with straight water in between. No sweeteners.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2009)

In this order-
1-3 Double Berry Krush(first 2 purp pheno, 3rd is the green pheno)
OG KushxAfghan Kush
Erkle Krush


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 27, 2009)

This is Purple WreckxBlue Moonshine. Nice and frosty. Grapey, poo smell. Beautiful purple buds.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful results wish me luck.

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2009)

This girl looks stunning. Beautiful show of colors. Had a couple of nanners show but none releasing pollen. Probably because she's getting a lil over ripe. In the last pic you can see them before I plucked them.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

Guy or gal ill still smoke some of shim  great looking stuff bro:cool2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol...Dubba, I was just looking at your thread over at BB.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 30, 2009)

No purple leaves but the buds are. No nanners on this girl either. No berry smell like her sister either. More of a skunky type scent. Just waiting on the soil to dry.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2009)

I took both girls last night. Heres a few nug shots. I'll post more pics later.


----------



## Dankerz (May 1, 2009)

thats what im looking for..dunno how i missed this thread. how do i get my hands on some of those genetics?


----------



## tn_toker420 (May 1, 2009)

Hey BBP, i'm droolin over these buds mang... You're serious about bringin' out the color , they're some beautiful buds for sure... So how's things seeming for the MH in flower compared to HPS ??? And boy, ya got some nice nuggs   Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN my friend ...


----------



## lordhighlama (May 1, 2009)

those are gorgeous pic's bombbudpuffa.  And like Dubbaman said, he/she or not I'd still smoke the hell out of that shim!!!   

Keep em' GREEN or should I say PURPLE.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2009)

> how do i get my hands on some of those genetics?


A friend gave them to me.


> So how's things seeming for the MH in flower compared to HPS ?


Didn't notice a difference for better or worse. They just continued flowering like they were under the HPS. I'll have to do 2 seperate rooms with clones of the same girl before I can say for sure but one thing I did learn...it sure makes your room pretty.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 1, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> A friend gave them to me.


 
One hell of a friend!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2009)

> One hell of a friend!


Yeah, he's a good guy. Hell of a breeder too. This is his cross.


----------



## Dankerz (May 1, 2009)

i had a friend like that once


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2009)

This is the green pheno. First 2 shots before the chop, last 2 after.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2009)

This is the purple girl. First 2 shots before the chop, last 2 after.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2009)

Already getting some new growth. This girl is potent, smells good and tastes great _and_ she's purple. Can't wait to make some crosses with her.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 7, 2009)

Looks like you got your hands on some potent strains! Grat job on growing those monster colas .


----------



## skallie (May 7, 2009)

hey bbp that mustav took you all of 2 seconds to trim

loving the lack of trimming man

skallie


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2009)

> loving the lack of trimming man


That will just stay on until the hang dry is over then i'll completely manicure the buds. Just how I do thangs.


----------



## Moto-Man (May 8, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Already getting some new growth. This girl is potent, smells good and tastes great _and_ she's purple. Can't wait to make some crosses with her.



Wow BBP, that's some awesome grow you have, bro' - vf nice!  How much of your plant did you leave to reveg? Can you show us a larger pic?  I anticipate doing something similar in a few weeks, but I'm unsure of how much to chop of. I'm also very leery of turning her into a hermie. Can you shed some light?

Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2009)

> How much of your plant did you leave to reveg?


3 buds and 3 leaves.


> Can you show us a larger pic?


I'll post one later.


> Can you shed some light?


Just leave enough growth for photosynthesis to occur...the more you leave on her, the better. I've never hermed a plant by revegging it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

:ciao:  BB..Very nice Porn..enjoyed the read...and picked up a few pointers..let me ask ya..when you had the nanners..did you have any contaminations on other girls?  and I turned my shed into a flower room now  for the remainder of the season..and have a mixture of HPS  and MH..it does look rather cool..lol..I turned it on 4/20..another thing,,the asprin  you sy 10 tabs to a gallon..do you do this evry water?..with  nutes ?  how exactcly please..Im rather stoned most of the time..and like to write it down..thanks..I need to smoke my bong now..take care and be safe


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (May 15, 2009)

*LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER BBP GROW THAT WE ALL WHISH WE HAD.:holysheep: 
BEAUTIFUL PLANTS BBP :hubba: :farm: :aok: :aok: *


----------



## lordhighlama (May 15, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing this reveg also bbp,, I just recently realized that I had a girl from my last chop revegging on me without any light or water for over three weeks! :holysheep:   Now it's in my veg box and it has growth coming quickly now, I didn't leave anything... leaves or buds.  You ever seen anything like that?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 15, 2009)

> do you do this evry water?..with nutes ?


One time, no nutes.


> You ever seen anything like that?


I had a Hashberry do that once but I didn't keep her.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 15, 2009)

how long do you cure your buds?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 15, 2009)

> did you have any contaminations on other girls?


Oops, missed this one. Not that I noticed. It was only the last week or so of flower when nanners popped up.



> how long do you cure your buds?


As long as I can keep them in the jar.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 15, 2009)

As long as I can keep them in the jar.[/quote]



lmao same here i told myself im not flowering anything under 3 feet now


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 15, 2009)

> im not flowering anything under 3 feet now


Sounds like a plan...and some big buds.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 15, 2009)

the plan just got even better i got paid.lagger boss... my roommates legal now so we have enough room to start working on our own projects !


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 15, 2009)

Great work with the Stoneybud, BBP!

 I popped a few beans..they were slow to germinate, slow to pop and they looked kinda sick when they came out and started REAL slow...the Blue Wreck were already 2" tall and the Stoneybud weren't even out of the soil yet.

 I shitcanned the Stoneybud and grew out some of the Auto AK ya made instead..lol

 Your beans always make Muddy Paws - Happy Paws


----------



## IRISH (May 17, 2009)

always a good grow. good luck on the reveg...bb...


----------



## cannabis037 (May 17, 2009)

whew nice pics, got me staring at them for a good amount of time! lol. quick question, how long does it take for the plant to reveg? does it have another stretch phase and flower or does it actually vegetate then flower?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2009)

> how long does it take for the plant to reveg?


It takes about 2 weeks for it to start growing again. It should be growing reg leaves about 1-1 1/2 months after that.



> does it have another stretch phase and flower or does it actually vegetate then flower?


You have to veg it out again.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 17, 2009)

oh wow, then your gonna have one hell of a plant and yeild! LOL


----------

